# Scaper's tank from Dennerle 50 litre!



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2015)

Hi Crew
Going to order one of these to replace my Do Aqua!
Can anyone give me a idea of the cabinet or cabinets that's available for this tank?
The tank itself is 45cm long x 31cm high x 36cm front to back!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2015)

Sent a email to nd aquatics.....awaiting a response.
hoggie


----------



## Julian (1 Jan 2015)

Have a look in IKEA if there's one near you, or look on their website, I'm sure they do something that your tank could fit on.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2015)

Good idea....don't think they would do a high gloss cabinet.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## tim (1 Jan 2015)

Tmc 45x45 cabinet could be an option.


----------



## Martin in Holland (2 Jan 2015)

I have all my tanks on IKEA kitchen cabinets, that way I can choose from many colors and they are strong enough even for my 300 liter tank. I've used a door to cover the top in order for it to be in the same color as the front.


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jan 2015)

I use an IKEA Besta unit, it's reinforced and does the job well. The door to cover the top is a nice idea, one I've had myself but never got round to doing tho'.


----------



## LukeDaly (3 Jan 2015)

Have my scapers on a high gloss white Ikea chest of drawers!


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2015)

Cheers
Got to be a cabinet its going in a small hall!
hoggie


----------

